# Encore Package and FREE Enrollment



## Ricci (May 27, 2015)

I just purchased an encore package at Surf Watch to return next January or February. The package was $999 and I was able to enroll my Harbour Point and Sunset Pointe weeks into the points program.   My Harbour Point week was bought from Marriott and my Sunset Pointe week was bought externally.   I figure the winter week is worth $200 (xyz or AC price) and they are also giving me $200 in Marriott reward $.   So basically I am paying $600 to enroll my weeks in the program. I will never  deposit my weeks for points..... I simply joined for the exchange fee benefits.   Worth it or not?   Also do you have to pay for xyz weeks since they are considered an exchange?


----------



## vacationlover2 (May 27, 2015)

Wow.  That is a pretty awesome deal you got.  I paid way more than that to enroll my two weeks.  You do not have to pay for XYZ if it is another Marriott.


----------



## brigechols (May 27, 2015)

That is a good deal.  Hopefully, they offer the same package during my July stay at Surfwatch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 27, 2015)

I thought we got a good deal on our encore package at Aruba SC. 

5 nights in a lock off. (We own a 2br but always bring family.)

20k MR points at time of purchase of encore package.

50k more MR points when we return and tour.

$950.00.  

Yours is pretty sweet.


----------



## ilene13 (May 27, 2015)

Mr. Vker said:


> I thought we got a good deal on our encore package at Aruba SC.
> 
> 5 nights in a lock off. (We own a 2br but always bring family.)
> 
> ...



I like yours better!


----------



## dneveu (May 27, 2015)

That is good news.  Can you clarify if your external resale week (Sunset Pointe) which you enrolled as part of the encore package deal was a resale week purchased prior to the 2010 cutoff or after the cut off?  Thank you.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 27, 2015)

Interesting offer. We have seen presentation incentives where they will allow someone to enroll their week for what the original price was back in 2010. Never seen an offer where they will build enrollment in to the price of an Encore Package though.

Do you have to attend the presentation when staying on your Encore Package in order to be able to enroll your weeks? If so, it is possible that they will just allow you to enroll your weeks at the original price and it isn't actually included in the price of the Encore Package?


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (May 27, 2015)

Ricci said:


> I just purchased an encore package at Surf Watch to return next January or February. The package was $999 and I was able to enroll my Harbour Point and Sunset Pointe weeks into the points program.   My Harbour Point week was bought from Marriott and my Sunset Pointe week was bought externally.   I figure the winter week is worth $200 (xyz or AC price) and they are also giving me $200 in Marriott reward $.   So basically I am paying $600 to enroll my weeks in the program. I will never  deposit my weeks for points..... I simply joined for the exchange fee benefits.   Worth it or not?   Also do you have to pay for xyz weeks since they are considered an exchange?



Are you implying that your external (resale) weeks are now eligible to be enrolled into the DC program?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 27, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Are you implying that your external (resale) weeks are now eligible to be enrolled into the DC program?



They always were, I think, at question is when was the external week purchase. Pre or post 2010?


----------



## puckmanfl (May 28, 2015)

good morning...

I would bet the ranch that the resale weeks would have to be pre-2010 to allow enrollment with encore package.  Otherwise, the line to exploit that loophole would be pretty large...


----------



## tschwa2 (May 28, 2015)

They are both pre-2010.
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=686799&postcount=218


----------



## taterhed (May 28, 2015)

shoot.  Thought we had a 'breaking news' development.
Still sounds like a good deal.


----------



## davidvel (May 28, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Interesting offer. We have seen presentation incentives where they will allow someone to enroll their week for what the original price was back in 2010. Never seen an offer where they will build enrollment in to the price of an Encore Package though.
> 
> Do you have to attend the presentation when staying on your Encore Package in order to be able to enroll your weeks? If so, it is possible that they will just allow you to enroll your weeks at the original price and it isn't actually included in the price of the Encore Package?


I had the same question of the OP. You enrolled 2 weeks for the cost of a 900 package? Doesn't seem possible.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 28, 2015)

davidvel said:


> I had the same question of the OP. You enrolled 2 weeks for the cost of a 900 package? Doesn't seem possible.



Especially since enrolling these two weeks, one of which was external would have cost $1995 back in 2010. A real bargain!


----------



## vacationlover2 (May 28, 2015)

I know.  I must say I'm a little jealous.  I paid big bucks to enroll my two weeks


----------



## Ricci (May 28, 2015)

dneveu said:


> That is good news.  Can you clarify if your external resale week (Sunset Pointe) which you enrolled as part of the encore package deal was a resale week purchased prior to the 2010 cutoff or after the cut off?  Thank you.



The Sunset Pointe week was purchased in  2002.   The external weeks def. have to be pre 2010.


----------



## Ricci (May 28, 2015)

The closer at the presentation said they started offering this about a month ago.   I should receive an email to confirm my enrollment in about 2 weeks.   (I had 10 days to cancel.)   To return to HH from March - May or the fall months was $1599.   The encore pkg. for the summer months was, (I think) $2599 but they also gave you 250,000 Marriott Reward points.      I got 20k points for attending the presentation.  I can book the encore weeks at any Marriott on HH except Grande Ocean.


----------



## tiel (May 28, 2015)

We recently attended a presentation at Aruba Surf Club, and were offered an Encore package, similar to the one described by Mr. Vker above.  We declined the original offer, but were given until 4:00 pm that day to decide.  We did not respond by the deadline.

The next day, we received an email repeating the offer, and providing additional options at different prices.  In that same email, in bright red text, was a statement indicating purchase of an Encore package would include enrollment into the Destinations Program for all MVC owners who were not already enrolled. There was no mention of the pre-June 2010 purchase requirement. 

Sounds like there's been a change in policy...though it's possible clarifications could be made at the time of purchase of the package.  In any case, we are already enrolled, so this is not an enticement for us.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 28, 2015)

There was talk from others that received the email.  Although the email didn't mention the 2010 date it wasn't really an official offer and even with the printed email invitation in hand, it was a no go on enrolling post 2010 resales.


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 28, 2015)

tiel said:


> We recently attended a presentation at Aruba Surf Club, and were offered an Encore package, similar to the one described by Mr. Vker above.  We declined the original offer, but were given until 4:00 pm that day to decide.  We did not respond by the deadline.
> 
> The next day, we received an email repeating the offer, and providing additional options at different prices.  In that same email, in bright red text, was a statement indicating purchase of an Encore package would include enrollment into the Destinations Program for all MVC owners who were not already enrolled. There was no mention of the pre-June 2010 purchase requirement.
> 
> Sounds like there's been a change in policy...though it's possible clarifications could be made at the time of purchase of the package.  In any case, we are already enrolled, so this is not an enticement for us.



Hmmmmm..... they just called us. Haven't returned yet. I shall ask about that!


----------



## davidvel (May 29, 2015)

Well this is interesting. I have stated many times in presentations that I am not interested in even considering DC points nor paying the high enrollment fee, without being able to test the system to gauge availability in real-time. I even had a tour with a salesperson who is a TUGGER, who understood my position. 

My guess is that Marriott is realizing that those who were willing (or could be convinced to pay) the early-bird and later more expensive fee have done so. Like the early adopters that pay for new tech, eventually they run out, and prices drop. As many have stated before, there is no purely business reason why Marriott wouldn't allow weeks to enroll at a reduced or nonexistent fee as they then get all those annual dues.

The tough part is letting people in without pi$$ing off those that paid much more to get in. Using this presentation/encore method makes sense. Maybe they are testing the waters?


----------



## taterhed (May 29, 2015)

That's what I've been saying.

Surely there is a way to bring post 2010 weeks owners into the mix.
Heck, all I want to do is get a basic BI so I can rent points and/or pad my weeks with a few days.

Right now, Marriott is pushing me to looking at HGVC or SVO for day use etc...   

Who knows.  We can only hope.


----------



## puckmanfl (May 29, 2015)

good morning

Tater...

They dont need post 2010 weeks in the mix...They have all the inventory they need from the following sources...

#1 Their own owned inventory.  They knew about DC for at least 2 years before implementation and saved stuff for themselves.  Don't believe the horse hockey about "sold out resorts'

#2 ROFR  plenty of weeks on resale market

#3 owners turning in for MR points

#4 owners trading for DC points

#5 II MVCD has abilty for quick peek in II...


----------



## taterhed (May 29, 2015)

I know.

But, I can dream.   I keep thinking "what if Marriott really does read this and might make and effort....."

and then I wake up. 

I, unfortunately, agree with your points.
Maybe one of these days I'll push real hard and see just how small a 'bundle' package you can possibly buy.


----------



## davidvel (May 29, 2015)

Ricci said:


> The closer at the presentation said they started offering this about a month ago.*   I should receive an email to confirm my enrollment in about 2 weeks*  (I had 10 days to cancel.)   To return to HH from March - May or the fall months was $1599.   The encore pkg. for the summer months was, (I think) $2599 but they also gave you 250,000 Marriott Reward points.      I got 20k points for attending the presentation.  I can book the encore weeks at any Marriott on HH except Grande Ocean.


Just read this again (bolded part). Didn't you get something in writing that your weeks will be enrolled based upon your encore purchase? Just being paranoid as you say you have 10 days to cancel but confirmation will be sent in 14 days.


----------



## Ricci (May 29, 2015)

I have everything in writing....I'm assuming they wait for the 10 day cancellation period to be over before processing the paperwork.  I also called the person who sold me the encore package, and she again verified that both my weeks will be enrolled..... everything is in writing.


----------



## davidvel (May 29, 2015)

Ricci said:


> I have everything in writing....I'm assuming they wait for the 10 day cancellation period to be over before processing the paperwork.  I also called the person who sold me the encore package, and she again verified that both my weeks will be enrolled..... everything is in writing.


That is great.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 2, 2015)

Since my last post, I've gotten the confirmation email and enrolled both weeks.  The external week is also now available to be turned in for Marriott Reward Points, if I so choose.
I understand a new II acct. will be set up for me.  Am I correct in understanding that since I still have 3 weeks deposited in my present II acct., I will have to keep that acct open until they are exchanged?   Also, I'm assuming I will have to pay the exchange fees on those weeks.
The rep. told me to call II in two weeks just to verify that my two accounts are linked.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 2, 2015)

Ricci said:


> Since my last post, I've gotten the confirmation email and enrolled both weeks.  The external week is also now available to be turned in for Marriott Reward Points, if I so choose.
> I understand a new II acct. will be set up for me.  Am I correct in understanding that since I still have 3 weeks deposited in my present II acct., I will have to keep that acct open until they are exchanged?   Also, I'm assuming I will have to pay the exchange fees on those weeks.
> The rep. told me to call II in two weeks just to verify that my two accounts are linked.



Yes, you will need to keep your old II account open through your use of the last week you have on deposit. Standard exchange fees will apply.

Linking your accounts just allows you to use a single login to login to either II account on their website. No need to have two separate user names and passwords.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 24, 2015)

Shadowridge was waiving the enrollment fee wirh an encore package purchase:
$1195
4 nights in 2br at select resorts 
required tour during the  stay
50,000 MRP
Enrollment fee of $2495 waived

Saw 2 couples sign up 
Salesperson claimed to know nothing about it (was sold downstairs)


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 25, 2015)

davidvel said:


> Shadowridge was waiving the enrollment fee wirh an encore package purchase:
> $1195
> 4 nights in 2br at select resorts
> required tour during the  stay
> ...



These actually sound like a pretty decent deal for those that have held out on enrolling. Wonder if this will spread to other resorts?


----------



## ffxjack (Jun 26, 2015)

*To enroll or not enroll--that is the question?*

Just bought a second encore package which includes 4 nights at many properties with some restrictions that high season will require a significant supplement.
The main reason I bought it though is $1150 included enrollment of my week plus 50k MRP. I figured that's cheaper than their current $2395 enrollment fee anyways.

However, I'm very conflicted since I'm a one week legacy owner who likes to actually use what I own 80% of the time. Do I want to pay extra $175 annually when I see myself converting my week over twice in the next decade? After kids grow up, I could see us turning it over frequently though to go during a less premium season.

The second question is if I use my home week in 2016 like I plan to, therefore have zero DC points, am I still eligible to rent enough points from other members for whole weeks? Does it make a difference to me whether points owners rent me 4500 points and make reservation in my name if my week is enrolled or not?

Thanks advance for all advice which has always been highly informed and valuable here.. I had discovered and joined TUG when first thinking of owning then forgot about the website for years but these points are a whole different ball game, so will be joining again once I get home and off Marriott WiFi.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jun 26, 2015)

I am a fan of the points system, so my bias is to advise you to enroll. Essentially, they are offering free enrollment. No guarantee what the offers will be in the future. Even if you are paying the $175/yr for the next ten years for minimal exchanges, you are still paying less over time than the standard up front enrollment fee.

If you are enrolled and have a DC Points account, then you should be able to rent points even if you have none of your own. If you think you will opt to rent some points on a semi-regular basis, if it were me, this would be the most compelling reason to take the free enrollment option. If you are not enrolled and don't have a points account, all you can do is have an existing points owner make the reservation for you. They are your landlord. When you are enrolled and you rent points, as soon as you pay for the points and the seller transfers them into your account, they are YOUR points and you can make your own reservation just like with points you own. You do not have to worry about having another owner as your landlord and just being an additional name on their reservation - the reservation is yours. That would be a very important consideration for me because I prefer to control my own reservations.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 26, 2015)

ffxjack said:


> Just bought a second encore package which includes 4 nights at many properties with some restrictions that high season will require a significant supplement.
> The main reason I bought it though is $1150 included enrollment of my week plus 50k MRP. I figured that's cheaper than their current $2395 enrollment fee anyways.
> 
> However, I'm very conflicted since I'm a one week legacy owner who likes to actually use what I own 80% of the time. Do I want to pay extra $175 annually when I see myself converting my week over twice in the next decade? After kids grow up, I could see us turning it over frequently though to go during a less premium season.
> ...


Since you are already planning not to use your resort at least once in five visits, I believe that it is worth it.  We only own one week too.

We were never going to exchange but we changed our mind last year and we were very happy with using points because we could downgrade and stay less than a week but reserve the view we wanted which you cannot do with II.  We ended up with 12 nights and one resort would have been hard to get or even impossible.

How many points will you get for your resort because that is also important.  If you get very few points, then it may not be worth it but renting points is a very valuable perk to have.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 26, 2015)

good morning

ENROLL...

the $175 covers your current II fees as you will just be moved to a "corporate II" account and you can drop the other II account... This also covers exchange, lock off  and cancel fees...

It is a good deal...


----------



## l0410z (Jun 26, 2015)

I  have one legacy week enrolled in the program.   I have never traded for DC points nor do I think I ever will.  Too many better options on how to use my week.  I will continue to pay the yearly fee just for the flexibility to remain in the program.  The ability to rent points if/when I want is worth the fee.     I do plan on renting points when I can take advantage of travel that is not tied to  the school calendar.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 26, 2015)

Since my original post, my "corporate" II acct. was set up with both weeks enrolled.  I was also able to schedule Feb 28 - March 6 at Surf Watch for the encore week.  I was only eligible to schedule Dec - Feb, but as long as the first day was in the month of February, I booked  that particular week.  All in all, I think it was a good deal.   I bought a getaway at Ocean Watch for the week before, and am using Reward points for 5 days in Savannah for the week after.  I know the weather may not be the greatest, but 3 weeks out of a Pennsylvania winter sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 26, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> These actually sound like a pretty decent deal for those that have held out on enrolling. Wonder if this will spread to other resorts?


Between the room nights and points valued at a penny apiece it's a break even on the money paid, and they are basically enrolling your unit for free.

As noted above, near the end of our presentation I asked about this option,and the salesperson stated that he had checked with his manager and it is not possible. When the encore salesperson came over to us, I had already heard another discussing the offer with a different couple. It seems to me, that their intent is not to offer  this ability upstairs as they pitch enrollment with the purchase of points, but will offer it to you as a very last resort. I would not bring it up during the presentation at all, but mention that you were offered this option to come to the tour when you speak to the Encore salesperson.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 26, 2015)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning
> 
> ENROLL...
> 
> ...


Not forgetting of course that it is $215 annual dues for the higher DC Points levels and you can't drop the Personal II account if you also want to use II for weeks not eligible for enrolment because they were bought after the US cutoff date or after the later Europe cutoff date or they are Asia Pacific weeks.
It is still A good deal though.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 26, 2015)

ffxjack said:


> The main reason I bought it though is $1150 included enrollment of my week plus 50k MRP. I figured that's cheaper than their current $2395 enrollment fee anyways.



I would have thought that the $1150 Encore price includes DC enrollment only if you buy points when you come on the Encore visit.  Are you sure you get the enrollment with no further outlay?  If true, I advise you to enroll.  It is a good deal for you but does not make sense as a business offering, which is the reason for my skepticism.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 26, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I would have thought that the $1150 Encore price includes DC enrollment only if you buy points when you come on the Encore visit.  Are you sure you get the enrollment with no further outlay?  If true, I advise you to enroll.  It is a good deal for you but does not make sense as a business offering, which is the reason for my skepticism.



A couple TUGgers have recently taken advantage of waived enrollment fees with Encore packages (and no Points purchases) although davidvel says, _"It seems to me, that their intent is not to offer this ability upstairs as they pitch enrollment with the purchase of points, but will offer it to you as a very last resort."_ 

_Note threads are being merged._


----------



## ffxjack (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks all for advice.

II is something I've only used once to trade into Aruba then gave up so its not a big deal.

Enrollment is definitely included in encore price. Worse case scenario for MVCI, they get $175 annually from me for what I do now. They must keep good stats on what percentage of guests buy with 2 encore presentations when they already own. 

Any thoughts on whether I can rent points even when I don't turn in my week?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 26, 2015)

ffxjack said:


> ... Any thoughts on whether I can rent points even when I don't turn in my week?



Yes, anybody who has a DC account can rent Points from other DC Members, with the Points and all reservations made with them then being controlled by the person to whom the Points are rented.

But anybody who is not a DC Member can rent reservations made by DC Members using their Points (similar to Marriott Weeks rentals.)  In this case control of the Points and the reservations remains with the DC Member.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 26, 2015)

If you think you need more "time" then I would suggest enrolling and then renting points to get that time. You can always use it to just extend your home resort reservation by a few nights on each end. Your savings on airfare might be more than you spend to rent the points.

Cost benefiting a single week enrolled week is tough. You won't come out ahead financially. You need to look at it more from a usage/flexibility perspective.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 26, 2015)

I am curious if these encore packages that also include DC enrollment if it also comes with the PlusPoints that one would normally get with a full freight enrollment? Might be worth letting your enrollment in the program end by not paying the annual fee, then just get one of these Encore Packages to re-enroll and get the PlusPoints. I think it is 3,500 PlusPoints for new enrollments.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 26, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I am curious if these encore packages that also include DC enrollment if it also comes with the PlusPoints that one would normally get with a full freight enrollment? Might be worth letting your enrollment in the program end by not paying the annual fee, then just get one of these Encore Packages to re-enroll and get the PlusPoints. I think it is 3,500 PlusPoints for new enrollments.



PlusPoints was never mentioned with the encore pkg. deal.


----------



## ffxjack (Jun 26, 2015)

*Plus points only with trust point purchase*

My encore deals have only included MRP and vacation package. This time included enrollment of my week. Of course, im obligated to attend 90 min sales presentation.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 27, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> TUGgers have recently taken advantage of waived enrollment fees with Encore packages (and no Points purchases) although davidvel says, _"It seems to me, that their intent is not to offer this ability upstairs as they pitch enrollment with the purchase of points, but will offer it to you as a very last resort."_
> 
> _Note threads are being merged._



No point purchase required.  No plus points included.


----------



## ffxjack (Jun 28, 2015)

*DC account same as my MVCI account?*



SueDonJ said:


> Yes, anybody who has a DC account can rent Points from other DC Members, with the Points and all reservations made with them then being controlled by the person to whom the Points are rented.



Other than reserving my one week at 9am annually, haven't explored the site too often (so I apologize in advance for my uninformed question). Is my DC account the same? Should I rent some points just to see what's actually available?

One of my reservations about the whole sales pitch was there would be no availability Sunday to Thursday to add to my week during high season. Also, are national holidays more expensive points wise?


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 28, 2015)

ffxjack said:


> Also, are national holidays more expensive points wise?



HERE is the 2016 Points Chart so you can see what the points needs are during different times of the year.


----------



## OWMBGV (Jun 28, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I would have thought that the $1150 Encore price includes DC enrollment only if you buy points when you come on the Encore visit.  Are you sure you get the enrollment with no further outlay?  If true, I advise you to enroll.  It is a good deal for you but does not make sense as a business offering, which is the reason for my skepticism.



I got a similar deal at Beach Place Towers, but I paid a bit more :annoyed:  $1,599, plus 75,000 Marriott Points and free enrollment in DC.  I was thinking about enrolling in order to be able to use the points rental option, so it was an easy decision.  I am required to do attend the presentation and if I buy additional points (not a chance) then the $1,599 is credited towards the purchase.  Membership in the DC program was immediate after the 10 day waiting period.


----------



## davidvel (Jan 19, 2016)

*FREE Enrollment to DC with Encore*

I am happy with the outcome of my encore purchase, with free (pre2010) enrollment, and 50K MRP. Got spring break days in Tahoe that we had planned to go on. Break down:
Cost: 1295

BENEFITS:
Free Enrollment: $2395
Tahoe 4 days (MOD): $1442
MRP: $500
TOTAL: 4337

Additionally we were able to lock off our 2BR, deposit to II, and retrade our studio back to a 2BR in our normal season. All with no fees other than DC dues. I love our weeks!

We traded our 1BR to a 2BR in Ko Olina in May and saved over $400 in fees exchange for DC club dues. I love our weeks!


----------



## Jeffrey (Jan 19, 2016)

Are you saying your pre2010 week is now enrolled...without paying an enrollment fee and without purchasing any DC points ??


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 19, 2016)

Jeffrey said:


> Are you saying your pre2010 week is now enrolled...without paying an enrollment fee and without purchasing any DC points ??



It's an offer that's been available since early 2015.  Purchase an Encore Package and one of the incentives is enrollment of eligible pre-6/20/10 Weeks without requiring an enrollment fee.  (Note this is different from the incentive that appears to have expired 12/30/15, which allowed enrollment of ineligible Weeks in conjunction with a Points purchase.)

_Note threads are being merged._


----------



## davidvel (Jan 19, 2016)

Jeffrey said:


> Are you saying your pre2010 week is now enrolled...without paying an enrollment fee and without purchasing any DC points ??


Yes,  what Sue said.


----------



## Jeffrey (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes, sorry.  I mixed the pre2010 with the post2010 offerings....


----------



## Powerguy (Jan 24, 2016)

Are they still offering these enrollment offers with the Encore packages in 2016?


----------



## Powerguy (Jan 31, 2016)

Really interested to hear if anyone has attended a sales presentation in 2016 where the free enrollment was included in the Encore package.


----------



## ffxjack (Mar 18, 2016)

I enrolled that way on an encore package. Actually, they offered an encore part 2 when I declined which included enrollment plus another encore stay/presentation which gave me the excuse I was looking for to head back to Hawaii for Christmas.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TommyR (Mar 18, 2016)

They are definitely still offering as they offered it to me on Tuesday during the presentation and said I had the week to decide. $1195 to go to a series of resorts for 5 days/4nights and 50k MRP including enrolment during what is deemed low season and $1895 plus 75K MRP during high season also including enrolment.


----------



## Macks (Mar 21, 2016)

TommyR said:


> They are definitely still offering as they offered it to me on Tuesday during the presentation and said I had the week to decide. $1195 to go to a series of resorts for 5 days/4nights and 50k MRP including enrolment during what is deemed low season and $1895 plus 75K MRP during high season also including enrolment.



We were offered the same encore pkg today here in HH.  Or we can simply enroll our 2 weeks in the DC program for $695, which is why we sat through the presentation.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 21, 2016)

Macks said:


> We were offered the same encore pkg today here in HH.  *Or we can simply enroll our 2 weeks in the DC program for $695*, which is why we sat through the presentation.



I think that's a "new" encore package incentive, which could be a rollback to the enrollment fee at the DC introduction?  Were your Weeks bought direct from MVCI?  (Introductory enrollment fees were $595 for a single direct-purchase Week, $695 for multiple direct-purchase Weeks, $1,495 (I think?) for a single external-resale Week and $1,995 for multiple external-resale Weeks.)


----------



## Macks (Mar 21, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> I think that's a "new" encore package incentive, which could be a rollback to the enrollment fee at the DC introduction?  Were your Weeks bought direct from MVCI?  (Introductory enrollment fees were $595 for a single direct-purchase Week, $695 for multiple direct-purchase Weeks, $1,495 (I think?) for a single external-resale Week and $1,995 for multiple external-resale Weeks.)



Yes, we bought our 2 weeks direct from MVCI two months before the DC program was introduced, we did not opt to enroll back then.


----------



## Powerguy (Mar 21, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> I think that's a "new" encore package incentive, which could be a rollback to the enrollment fee at the DC introduction?  Were your Weeks bought direct from MVCI?  (Introductory enrollment fees were $595 for a single direct-purchase Week, $695 for multiple direct-purchase Weeks, $1,495 (I think?) for a single external-resale Week and $1,995 for multiple external-resale Weeks.)



Last month were given this same $695 option to enroll two resale weeks purchased before 2010. The price has never been this low to enroll resale weeks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 21, 2016)

Macks said:


> We were offered the same encore pkg today here in HH.  Or we can simply enroll our 2 weeks in the DC program for $695, which is why we sat through the presentation.



If you enroll at $695, does it come with the PlusPoints that you would normally get if you enrolled at full freight of $2300? If it does, the $695 offer beats out the free enrollment with Encore Pacakge.


----------



## Powerguy (Mar 21, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> If you enroll at $695, does it come with the PlusPoints that you would normally get if you enrolled at full freight of $2300? If it does, the $695 offer beats out the free enrollment with Encore Pacakge.



No plus points included. Received $175 to attend the sales presentation.


----------



## Macks (Mar 21, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> If you enroll at $695, does it come with the PlusPoints that you would normally get if you enrolled at full freight of $2300? If it does, the $695 offer beats out the free enrollment with Encore Pacakge.



No PlusPoints.  $25 Voucher plus 15K MRP's.


----------



## jeffffffs (Apr 4, 2016)

We were offered (and purchased) the Encore Package in Aruba last week.  No mention of the $695 offer (I hadn't heard about it, so I didn't ask).

Deal was: $1,195 for: 5days/4 nights at one of 24 destinations (low season) ($700 surcharge for high season); free enrollment in points program; 50K Marriott rewards points; plus an additional $50 incentive for the presentation (originally received $200, added another $50 when we took the package).

Was also offered a deal to purchase a gold week (2,575  Points) for $20,790 ($8.07/pt), plus free enrollment, and 3,500 plus points.

They also had a separate Encore Package for returning to Aruba high season.  $1,695 6 days/5nights "guestroom" (lock-off unit I guess), free enrollment, and 75,000 reward points or $500 Island certificates (useable at many island restaurants, spa, etc...equal to cash for us).


----------



## turkel (Apr 4, 2016)

Anyone know if Ocean Pointe is offering the encore package? Heading there in 2 weeks.

Hoping we don't have to wait for our trip to Aruba in July.


----------



## Quilter (Apr 5, 2016)

turkel said:


> Anyone know if Ocean Pointe is offering the encore package? Heading there in 2 weeks.
> 
> Hoping we don't have to wait for our trip to Aruba in July.



Yes they were in March.  

The person in the OP lobby who scheduled our presentation didn't mention that there was a shuttle van that takes you to Oceana Palms so we drove there ourselves.   Oceana has limited parking and the women at the check-in desk had to get us a pass to the parking garage.  In the end, it was nice to have our own car because we were free to leave without waiting for the van.


----------



## edinaiken (Sep 17, 2016)

*Hilton Head offer*

We just attended the points sales pitch and declined to purchase. Exit interview guy offered us the ability to enroll our 2 outside purchased pre-2010 Grande Ocean weeks for $1199 with a 4night stay back in any Hilton Head Marriott, Sept 2017-March 2018, with either 65,000 reward pts or $500 in bonus buck to spend on food, golf, etc.
We think its a decent deal for the flexibility of being able to use pts with our other options.


----------



## edinaiken (Sep 19, 2016)

Update to my previous post: We were offered another alternative to the one I described in my post. For $1295 we can enroll both weeks, get the 4 night stay and 1000 DC one time points. We opted for this alternative as the points seemed to be a better deal than reward points or bonus bucks.


----------



## Luvtoride (Sep 19, 2016)

Edinaiken, Actually, both offers are similar and sound like very good deals to me.  Its really just a matter of which points you value (and feel you can use) more. 
Congrats.


----------

